# Me & Bo



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

Sweet, but give us some details about Bo!


----------



## PalominoBuck (Mar 12, 2013)

I will, sorry, I just got busy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PalominoBuck (Mar 12, 2013)

Sorry this is a lengthy the story. I had picked out a Perlino Quarter Horse and bought him, but I was having a hard time bonding with him. Which is why the owner was selling him to begin with. But I thought I might have better luck. I tried, he is gentle and listens well, but is very hard to catch and seems very wary of people.
While I was there trying to bond with the Perlino, This Bay Roan Stallion QH kept being all lovey-dovey and affectionate to me And we started to bond. He is only about two and very green, which is not what I was really looking for. But you know how they say sometimes the horse picks out the owner. Bo picked me out and I fell in love with him. I always thought he was beautiful but out of my price range. 
So one day I took my daughter and my grandchildren out to the ranch. And he warmed right up to them too. After they left, I sat on the horse trough for a while And Bo kept coming up to me snuggling and wanting attention. And so I prayed about what to do. The answer to my prayer was clear. I needed to buy Bo.
So that night I called the owner and I asked her if we could work something out.
She gave me a very good price and a payment plan and Bo was mine.
We also figured out a price for her to train him and teach me how to train him and a boarding price. She was great and we worked out something within my budget.
Saturday she taught me and my wife how to lunge him, clean his hooves and Bo did a great job. He is going to need a lot of training. And in the meantime I'm taking riding lessons to get better.
And so begins the story of me and Bo. I will keep you updated. I'm extremely happy. God has blessed me.
Here is a picture of Bo, me and my granddaughter on the morning of the day I bought him.


----------



## PalominoBuck (Mar 12, 2013)

Also he is 15.1 hands and still growing. And I am going to have him gelded soon.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

PalominoBuck said:


> Please read the thread on here " Me & Bo ", to see some short history.
> My question is, if a horse decides that he is done, how do I convince him to do the exercise one more time, so that we can end on a positive note?


I've decided to respond here, and with my opinion since I am a lady (muaha loophole)

Sometimes, the horse is trying to tell you something. Sometimes we drill and drill for the same movement and kill their enthusiasm to try for us. When that happens, you need to take a break and come back to it later. Maybe break with a different exercise and try it again. Refresh the interest, as long as by the end of the session, you are ending on a good note.


----------



## PalominoBuck (Mar 12, 2013)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I've decided to respond here, and with my opinion since I am a lady (muaha loophole)
> 
> Sometimes, the horse is trying to tell you something. Sometimes we drill and drill for the same movement and kill their enthusiasm to try for us. When that happens, you need to take a break and come back to it later. Maybe break with a different exercise and try it again. Refresh the interest, as long as by the end of the session, you are ending on a good note.


Thank you that is a good idea. I also the loophole comment lol.
Thank you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

If you don't mind me asking, what is it that you are trying to work on with this horse?


----------



## PalominoBuck (Mar 12, 2013)

He is very green, we are teaching him to lunge and walk on a lead. _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay so to teach him to lunge goes hand in hand with being led. They're the same concept except one is closer proximity.

Body language is being read, a rope is usually attached, and you are directing the horse where to go and at what speed.

^^ Hopefully you know all of the above.

Let me know if you still want to talk about this or not.


----------



## PalominoBuck (Mar 12, 2013)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Okay so to teach him to lunge goes hand in hand with being led. They're the same concept except one is closer proximity.
> 
> Body language is being read, a rope is usually attached, and you are directing the horse where to go and at what speed.
> 
> ...


Yes I do want to talk more. I get the above, he just got to a point where he refused to go forward.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

PalominoBuck said:


> Yes I do want to talk more. I get the above, he just got to a point where he refused to go forward.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He has tested you, to see what happens if he didn't go forward. In this instance, it's better NOT to back down. Put pressure behind him to send him forward. As soon as he does, remove the pressure away. 

As soon as there is a forward movement, then remove the pressure. Be sure that you are timing it correctly.

That is one training method. There are several.


----------



## PalominoBuck (Mar 12, 2013)

What type of pressure?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

PalominoBuck said:


> What type of pressure?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sometimes clucking works, or using the end of the rope and spinning it towards his hip. Sometimes even using a whip and tapping the ground. It depends on what your trainer recommends.


----------



## PalominoBuck (Mar 12, 2013)

Thank you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi Pal,

I see that you and Sky got some thoughts going. I pretty much agree with Sky.

As for finding a positive place to end the excersize, it doesn't necessarily have to be that he does your excersizse successfully. But rather that he does SOMETHING right.

I am not a trainer, mind you. And I've never, ever started a young horse. So, please take these musings for their limited value.

I think that the quality of a horse's response to what we ask is more important than that they do the excersize. So, if when teaching a young horse, who may have both a lot of confusion and some amount of resistance, if you get to the point where he is leading, maybe, but he is becoming resistant or upset out of confusion, then I think finding something that he can do and do calmly and willingly (the qualities you want to have in him), then that would be the place to go to at that end of your training session. 

I had an old trainer tell me that how the horse was feeling at the end of the session was more or less the way they'd feel about you when you started with themm the next session.


It's really hard for me to say, without seeing the colt, whether or not he needed some more pressure coming up behind him (like Sky says), in order to break him out of being stuck , or not. It's a perfectly valid part of training to use some kind of pressure to get the hrose to break out of stuckness and move his feet. You always want the horse to be thinking that FORWARD = Freedom. The hrose that learns to stand still , back up or otherwise shut down the forward, is the horse that can have rearing problems , baulking, and maybe bucking. they forget to move forward when in doubt.

However, if the horse is frightened and confused, then maybe backing down to getting smaller changes from you asks. Like , you only ask the hrose to bend to one side and take one step off to the side. A horse that has stuck feet and is resistant to being led straight forward will often come out of that by being asked to move off to the side. They kind of have to to keep their balance. So, when they take that step off to the side, they get a lot of release on the rope and some rest time (20 seconds or so ) where you just let them stand and do nothing (their reward).


It depends on the horse.


----------



## PalominoBuck (Mar 12, 2013)

Thank you Tinyliny, that was very helpful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

